
Building PokemonGo in Pure HTML, JavaScript and CSS - jonthepirate
http://blog.geofenceapi.org/post/149196681132/building-pokemongo-in-pure-html-javascript-css
======
kctess5
Is it broken on my iPhone or is it just a tilted map with a circle overlaid?

There's a screenshot on the linked site which leads me to believe that is the
indented behavior. Doesn't seem that similar to PG, as the title implies.

~~~
ChristianBundy
Yeah, this should be "Building the map view from Pokemon Go! in HTML,
JavaScript, and CSS".

------
tomyws
Tiny nitpick, but supporting desktops to demo a location-based game seems odd!

~~~
onion2k
It isn't that you support desktops so much as you support everything. The
beauty of using HTML5 and JS is that you'd actively need to put code in to
_block_ it working on desktops.

------
marktangotango
This is really awesome, fantastic timely example. I love the ability to
rapidly prototype with html, css, javascript and third party api's.

Edit; probably a bit too much self promotion, as commented below.

~~~
spdustin
Self promotion is commonplace, acting like a non-interested third party with
effusive praise when you're really affiliated with the project... that's when
there's a problem.

